
Ex-FB Exec – “You don't realize it, but you're being programmed” - jasonkempers
https://medium.com/@MustaphaItani/ex-facebook-executive-you-dont-realize-it-but-you-are-being-programmed-2b35db8a421
======
jasonkempers
I know this has been said alot, but I think we're reaching a tipping point
where the average fb user is realizing, they ARE the product. Free apps raise
suspicion now.

